# US to Hong Kong: Pharmacist job opportunities?



## expatpharmd

Are there job opportunities for an American pharmacist in Hong Kong? Is an American pharmacy degree even worth anything over there?


----------



## dunmovin

expatpharmd said:


> Are there job opportunities for an American pharmacist in Hong Kong? Is an American pharmacy degree even worth anything over there?


I can't say if the degree would be accepted or not, but I think that unless you could speak cantonese or mandarin the chances would be quite slim for employment.


----------



## marygervino

Agree! The health care system which is definitely different from US. The Doctor in HK give out medication. They don't have to go to CVS or whatever pharmacy to get their medication.


----------



## batman3298

expatpharmd said:


> Are there job opportunities for an American pharmacist in Hong Kong? Is an American pharmacy degree even worth anything over there?


An American pharmacist will not be able to work as a pharmacist in Hong Kong.


----------



## JWilliamson

I agree with the member above that most if not all the doctors give out the medications right at the office. JW


----------



## ljon246

I agree that an american pharmacv degree really will not help you in HK. The system is totally different than in the states, and besides most pharmacies seem to be small mom and pop shops.


----------

